# Old Church Hall, Shirland, Derbyshire, March 2016



## HughieD (Mar 6, 2016)

This is the old church hall in Shirland, Derbyshire. Bit of a bonus mini-explore as we were on the way to the main explore (Willington Power Station). The building in question is right by the main A61 which cuts through the north-eastern Derbyshire village. It was last used by a number of youth groups some years ago. Can’t find much else about this fine little stone-built hall. It’s in a bit of a sorry state although the roof appears mainly intact. Funny how someone hasn’t bought it can converted it into a family dwelling.

Here’s the pictures:


img3881 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3865 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3866 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3867 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3871 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3872 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3873 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3875 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3876 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3880 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## druid (Mar 7, 2016)

Such a waste of a solid little building.....made a good study for you though!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 7, 2016)

druid said:


> Such a waste of a solid little building.....made a good study for you though!



Yup...would take this as a big man shed


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 7, 2016)

It would be nice if someone saves this.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 7, 2016)

If this is anything like our local church hall, there could be very large problems with proving actual land ownership etc. We have just sold our's after much worry and work and I wish I had never volunteered to help in the searches etc - bloody convoluted and much banging of head against the proverbial stone wall! (And this was just selling to another Church group, not making vast amounts in redeveloping.)


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Lovely stone building...shame about it's sad state.Great images.


----------



## mrtoby (Mar 8, 2016)

Just down the road from me this. Is there still a spliff den in the loft part?


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 8, 2016)

Great find mate, nice one


----------



## Rubex (Mar 8, 2016)

What a lovely looking building  great photos HughieD!


----------

